# Couples activities



## GoldieFlatts (May 31, 2021)

We live in a remote area surrounded by trees and water. Other than the obvious, camping , walking trails and boating, what are some activity / ideas you do together.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Cooking and baking together can be fun on bad weather days. Netflix and chill. During Covid we did some online dance instruction. It was a little corny, but we had fun.


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

Get a couples pedicure


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t live in a remote area but if I did I would add mountain biking, fishing, quads or dirt bikes, and trap shooting.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Spending the day neked is always fun!


----------

